# mouse-over wav



## Darfion (Dec 18, 2003)

Added a bleep sound to my links that sounds when you mouse-over them. Noticed a couple of times that the windows media player starts when you mouse-over, though not always. Don't know why this is happening or how to stop it.


----------



## Geronimo (Dec 18, 2003)

i will look at it when I get home, but I think you might need to roll it up into a javascript.


----------

